# San Juan River Question



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

You should be fine , we floated third week in March at 460 cfs and had an 18 footer with us, no hay problema. We did great and had no issues.


----------



## bearclawboat (Apr 10, 2018)

What do you folks think about running the lower in late April in 18 and 16 ft rafts if flows stay lower than 500 cfs?

I've run that section a handful of times at 500 - 700-ish flows in the last 10 or so years, but does anyone think this season will be different or worse?


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

just got off the San Juan. Did 8 days to clay hills, not much has changed, pin ball action in government hope for more balling then pinning lots of fire wood thru-out the corridor. the sand and mud is chocking the take out some. Had a great time all and all.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

We did Sand Island to the Hat in late March with 3 14 foot rafts and 16 foot cat. There was some hot sandbar action and lots of sleepers that would usually be well below the surface, but it wasn't too bad.

Incidentally, we heard from several BLM folks that there probably wouldn't be a spring release from Navajo at all this year, so you're looking at 470-500 whenever you go for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

We did sand island to clay hills last week in march at 480. No problems in the Upper stretch. Did notice that levels bumped up to close to 600 yesterday. Depends on irrigation use once water is released from Navajo Dam.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No problems last week on the upper with 460 cfs. It was slow, but luckily not windy. Much colder than I expected. Forecast temps were supposed to be in the 40's and 50's overnight. First night dropped to 24.... brrrr.


----------



## merryruth (Aug 28, 2016)

Went in late March from Sand Island to Clay Hills at around 460. The key on the lower at that level, imo, is to not load your boat down with all sorts of things you don't really need, and have your weight evenly distributed. We had one raft on our trip that was dragging in the back and had problems dragging off sand bars. Otherwise, we were fine in 14-foot rafts. --the lack of run-off this year is alarming, but one interesting result is super clear water. Who knew there were so many rocks on the river bed of the San Juan? Super nice float.


----------



## catayak (Apr 13, 2016)

I've got a Sand Island -> Clay Hills permit for mid-June, so I'm following these San Juan threads with great interest. How many days are you all taking at these low flows? Is 7 sufficient?


----------



## 29singlespeed (May 6, 2009)

carvingsnow said:


> Launching next Monday, April 16th from Sand Island to Mexican Hat on the San Juan with 2 -16 ft catarafts with fishing frames. At what CFS will this become a bad idea? Is 500 CFS too low?



So how was it ? I have a May 1 launch and hoping they keep at 500 or above


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Looking like 500 May be all there is this year. Low and slow


----------



## taftd24 (Apr 12, 2013)

*It goes*



29singlespeed said:


> So how was it ? I have a May 1 launch and hoping they keep at 500 or above


Over 500 is ideal, but having done it as low as 250 (I wish I were kidding) in an 18'er it'll go if you want it to...pack light and soften up the floor through Government.


----------



## Aarondenal (Feb 16, 2014)

Just read this at the following site: Bummer as I have a May 7th permit and was hoping for more water.

https://www.usbr.gov/uc/water/crsp/cs/nvd.html

Under the current soil moisture conditions, snowpack, and inflow forecast for the runoff season, there are no current plans for a spring peak release at Navajo Reservoir.

Releases for the remainder of the runoff season will be made to maintain the minimum target baseflow in the critical habitat reach and will likely range from 300 to 700 cfs.


----------



## 29singlespeed (May 6, 2009)

Just got off, only ran the upper as we opted out of the lower with low flows and high probability of wind. It came up to 790 at launch and was about 1000 when we got off - still was bumper boats through 4 foot and 8 foot rapid. Had a 15', 16' and a dory. River dropping again. It was a good trip but glad I am not on the lower in low water.


----------



## portermoab (Sep 20, 2017)

I've got a July 12th launch for the lower SJ. Is it crazy to think this is going to be feasible? Should I start thinking about contingency plans?


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Just got home after taking out at Clay Hills yesterday.
River was low but no problems in our 14' Maravia Diablo.
It appears that many people opted out of the lower river: we saw NO rafters below Mexican Hat.
Saw only 3 pack rafters who hiked Honaker and launched there. They floated to Slickhorn and hiked out.
Otherwise, no one on the river or in any camps.
Lots of bighorn, many lambs along the river, where there is the only water and feed.
River was 680 when we put in at Sand Island 5/26.
Last night at Steer Gulch, out from there in two hours. Got out of the raft maybe three times to pull a few yards.


----------



## deeznutz (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report. Too bad you ended up at steer gulch with an empty river. Who would have thought?


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

After posting I looked at the Bluff gauge: the river dropped to about 600 the day after we put in, then remained around 9-950 for the duration of our trip.
It has since dropped somewhat.
Apparently the predicted low flows last week were somewhat off, and the river was about 300 cfs higher for that period.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

deeznutz said:


> Thanks for the report. Too bad you ended up at steer gulch with an empty river. Who would have thought?



I like empty rivers. I've spent most of my river running career in northern canada.


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

tetoncounty said:


> After posting I looked at the Bluff gauge: the river dropped to about 600 the day after we put in, then remained around 9-950 for the duration of our trip.
> It has since dropped somewhat.
> Apparently the predicted low flows last week were somewhat off, and the river was about 300 cfs higher for that period.


Yes it seems the Animas kept giving far beyond the CBRFC forecast thought it would, so early June boaters are getting a free bump. After our little 2k-for-2hrs release on June 6th the release will be ramped down to save water, and you'll likely see much lower flows down there until the rains start (hopefully by mid-July).

Susan


----------



## Mike Sawyer (May 1, 2012)

We got a July 3 launch.  We're counting on you.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

It has been incredibly dry this winter down there. My wife's brother lives north of there in Emery County. We visited him after the trip and discussed the dry winter with him.
I came down through Moab. I was amazed to see how dry the La Sal range was. Last year this time you could have skied up high.
However, I've never seen more wildlife along the river. Turkeys on the upper river, and sheep below Mexican Hat. There was simply no feed or water anywhere outside the river corridor.


Seems like every third ewe was wearing a tracking collar and one or more ear tags. Saw the biggest desert bighorn ram I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## catayak (Apr 13, 2016)

sjnovak3 said:


> Yes it seems the Animas kept giving far beyond the CBRFC forecast thought it would, so early June boaters are getting a free bump. After our little 2k-for-2hrs release on June 6th the release will be ramped down to save water, and you'll likely see much lower flows down there until the rains start (hopefully by mid-July).
> 
> Susan


Hi Susan,

How quickly is the ramp down going to happen after the June 6 release? I’m launching June 11 on a 7 day San Island to Clay Hills & hoping for at least 500cfs.


----------



## kayak007 (Feb 16, 2016)

*July 8th San Juan*

Projections for Bluff later in June are in the low 300 CFS. Anyone got some experience on the minimum we should launch on? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rwmicsak (Mar 31, 2012)

*San Juan is projected to be 400-500, is that hi enough to Run?*

We're launching from Sand Island this Sunday, September 2 and plan to go to Clay Hills. I spoke to Bureau of Rec. They said flows will likely be between 425-475 cfs to Clay Hills. We have a 14' raft and SUP. Has anyone run it lately? The silt and moss gets heavier in the late summer, so I'm concerned with being able to make it all the way without busting my chops dragging the boat the last 15 miles or so. 

Any feedback is appreciated.

THanks


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

rwmicsak said:


> We're launching from Sand Island this Sunday, September 2 and plan to go to Clay Hills. I spoke to Bureau of Rec. They said flows will likely be between 425-475 cfs to Clay Hills. We have a 14' raft and SUP. Has anyone run it lately? The silt and moss gets heavier in the late summer, so I'm concerned with being able to make it all the way without busting my chops dragging the boat the last 15 miles or so.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> THanks


Im trying to not be a smartass, but your post indicates you know exactly how it will go after slickhorn at low levels. For sure youll be dragging your boat. Have fun and hope for minimal wind. 😉


----------

